#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مشکل: داغ شدن ایسی 1117 در مودم iplink rt2t2r

## majid75t

سلام دوستان شب خوش
یه مودم ای پی لینک اوردن که در ابتدای کار قبل از باز کردن تمام چراغها نرمال روشن میشد ولی داخل تنظیمات نمیشد بعد از باز کردن دستگاه مشاهده شد که ای سی وایرلس به مشخصات rtl8271b  اب شده بود و بشدت داغ میکرد روی ۱۱۱۷ هم ولتاژ زیادی بود ۱۱۱۷ رو تعویض و ای  سی  وای فای رو تعویض کردم بعد مودم رفت رو حالت دو چراغ پاور و اینترنت ای فلش رو پروگرام کردم باز هم نشد 
داع شد ای سی وای فای با تعویض رفع شد با گذاشتن دوباره ای سی ۱۱۱۷ اولی دوباره ای سی داغ کرد حالا با گذاشتن ۱۱۱۷ سالم هم ایسی وای فای هم خود ۱۱۱۷ داغ میشه شدید راهنمی کنید ممنون 

۲۰۲۰۱۱۰۷_۲۲۳۵۰۳.jpg

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## majid75t

up

----------


## سای را

درود آمپر کشی زیاد یا خرابی خود آی سی

----------

*majid75t*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## aryamon

خروجی این ای سی 5 ولته     شما خروجی بالای5 ولت دارید که ای سی وای فای شمارو دوباره سوزانده همیشه خروجی رگولاتور رو اندازه بگیرید تا دوباره خسارت نبینید اگه رگولاتور موجود نبود از همین رگولاتور عمومی 5ولت  استفاده کنید
درضمن خازنها هم مهم هستند

----------

*majid75t*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## majid75t

> خروجی این ای سی 5 ولته     شما خروجی بالای5 ولت دارید که ای سی وای فای شمارو دوباره سوزانده همیشه خروجی رگولاتور رو اندازه بگیرید تا دوباره خسارت نبینید اگه رگولاتور موجود نبود از همین رگولاتور عمومی 5ولت  استفاده کنید
> درضمن خازنها هم مهم هستند


درود 
1117 3.3 بود تست میکنم اطلاع میدم ممنون

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## majid75t

چند تا ای سی 3.3 عوض کردم تمام قطعات مربوط به اون قسمت چک شد و تعویضی ها تعویض باز هم ای سی داغ میکنه و دو چراغ مونده دوستان خسته کرد این مودم کزایی راهنمایی کنید جامع و کامل   :داغ شدن ایسی 1117 در مودم iplink rt2t2r:

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## karimjavvy

> سلام دوستان شب خوش
> یه مودم ای پی لینک اوردن که در ابتدای کار قبل از باز کردن تمام چراغها نرمال روشن میشد ولی داخل تنظیمات نمیشد بعد از باز کردن دستگاه مشاهده شد که ای سی وایرلس به مشخصات rtl8271b  اب شده بود و بشدت داغ میکرد روی ۱۱۱۷ هم ولتاژ زیادی بود ۱۱۱۷ رو تعویض و ای  سی  وای فای رو تعویض کردم بعد مودم رفت رو حالت دو چراغ پاور و اینترنت ای فلش رو پروگرام کردم باز هم نشد 
> داع شد ای سی وای فای با تعویض رفع شد با گذاشتن دوباره ای سی ۱۱۱۷ اولی دوباره ای سی داغ کرد حالا با گذاشتن ۱۱۱۷ سالم هم ایسی وای فای هم خود ۱۱۱۷ داغ میشه شدید راهنمی کنید ممنون 
> 
> ۲۰۲۰۱۱۰۷_۲۲۳۵۰۳.jpg



سلام خدمت همکار عزیز
آقا شما در بخشی از کارهایی که کردید گفته بودید آی سی رگلاتور ۱۱۱۷ اولی رو دوباره گذاشتید البته بعد از تعویض آی سی وای فای که متاسفانه بعلت خرابی رگلاتورتون دوباره آی سی وای فایتون رو سوزونده و باید ابتدا قبل از اینکه آی سی وای فای رو لحیم کنید شما رگلاتور رو لحیم کنید و بدون آی سی وای فای مودم رو روشن کنید و خروجی رگلاتور رو اندازه بگیرید و بعد اگر درست بود آی سی وای فای رو لحیم کنید "در ضمن اینم یادآور بشم شما کد فنی رگلاتور رو کامل ننوشتید تا بفهمیم چه ولتاژی باید داشته باشه ۱۱۱۷ یه کدی هست بین اکثر رگلاتورهای این پکیج و هیچ چیزی رو مشخص نمیکنه جز رگلاتور بودن قطعه"

در پایان شما آی سی وای فای رو از برد خارج کنید و دستگاه رو روشن کنید و ولتاژ رو چک کنید .

----------

*majid75t*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*Navid-Aref*

----------


## majid75t

> سلام خدمت همکار عزیز
> آقا شما در بخشی از کارهایی که کردید گفته بودید آی سی رگلاتور ۱۱۱۷ اولی رو دوباره گذاشتید البته بعد از تعویض آی سی وای فای که متاسفانه بعلت خرابی رگلاتورتون دوباره آی سی وای فایتون رو سوزونده و باید ابتدا قبل از اینکه آی سی وای فای رو لحیم کنید شما رگلاتور رو لحیم کنید و بدون آی سی وای فای مودم رو روشن کنید و خروجی رگلاتور رو اندازه بگیرید و بعد اگر درست بود آی سی وای فای رو لحیم کنید "در ضمن اینم یادآور بشم شما کد فنی رگلاتور رو کامل ننوشتید تا بفهمیم چه ولتاژی باید داشته باشه ۱۱۱۷ یه کدی هست بین اکثر رگلاتورهای این پکیج و هیچ چیزی رو مشخص نمیکنه جز رگلاتور بودن قطعه"
> 
> در پایان شما آی سی وای فای رو از برد خارج کنید و دستگاه رو روشن کنید و ولتاژ رو چک کنید .


سلام ممنون از شما 
بله درست میفرمایید بنده اشتباه کردم قبل از تعویض ۱۱۱۷ ای سی رو وای فای رو عوض کردم 
یه اشتباه دیگه هم اینه که ای سی ۱۱۱۷ خودش رو با یکی دیگه عاطی کردم که البته هر دو رو دارم 
تو این دوتا یادم نیست کدوم برای خودش بود
  JC0HNRA SA1117BH.3..3
دومی
AMS1117 3.3 H436GE
به اولی بیشتر شک دارم که اصلی باشه 
در ضمن از هر ۱۱۱۷ که استفاده کردم  خروجی ۳.۳ و ورودی ۱۲ ولت داره البته ۱۲ ولت با نوسان  کم -  ۳.۳ ثابت که داغ میشن شدید 
یه ۱۱۱۷ ، ۱.۸ گذاشتم امتحانی داغ نشد 

۲۰۲۰۱۱۰۹_۱۰۱۲۳۰.jpg

----------

*Aznm1382*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## karimjavvy

> سلام ممنون از شما 
> بله درست میفرمایید بنده اشتباه کردم قبل از تعویض ۱۱۱۷ ای سی رو وای فای رو عوض کردم 
> یه اشتباه دیگه هم اینه که ای سی ۱۱۱۷ خودش رو با یکی دیگه عاطی کردم که البته هر دو رو دارم 
> تو این دوتا یادم نیست کدوم برای خودش بود
>   JC0HNRA SA1117BH.3..3
> دومی
> AMS1117 3.3 H436GE
> به اولی بیشتر شک دارم که اصلی باشه 
> در ضمن از هر ۱۱۱۷ که استفاده کردم  خروجی ۳.۳ و ورودی ۱۲ ولت داره البته ۱۲ ولت با نوسان  کم -  ۳.۳ ثابت که داغ میشن شدید 
> ...


سلام به کد فنی رگلاتور اگر دقت کنید آخرش 3.3 داره این نشون دهنده ولتاژ خروجی این قطعه هست شما همیشه قبل از اینکه کاری بکنید ابتدا خوب و با دقت برد رو نگاه کنید و بررسی کنید خیلی وقتهاست که دستگاه توسط یه تعمیرکار دیگه دستکاری میشه و یکسری قطعات جابجا می کنند یا قطعه اشتباهی می گذارند ، اگر دستکاری شده باشه به راحتی قابل تشخیص هست اگر در اون قسمت رگلاتور مکانش ، دستکاری نشده بود نشون میده ولتاژ آن محل درست هست و باید 3.3 بدهد اگر نتواند این ولتاژ را خارج کند مشکل میشه از رگلاتور یا مسیرهای ورودی یا خرجی که باید چک بشه

شما ابتدا بی زحمت رگلاتور اگر دارید بزارید حتما باید رگلاتور 3.3 باشه و حتما هم باید آی سی وای فای رو از مدار جدا کنید تا اختلال در روند کار برد نداشته باشه و سپس ولتاژگیری کنید ببینید 3.3 می دهد یا نه 

آی سی رگلاتور ها رو اینجوری میشه تشخیص داد مثلا

اکثر این پکیج آی سی ها 1117 رو دارند اما زیرش در گوشه ش 5 یا 3.3 یا 2.5 یا 1.8 یا 1.2 رو می زنه یا ADJ بعضی ها هم اون نقطه بین اعداد ولتاژ رو نمی گذارن که میشه 5 یا 33 یا 25 یا 18 یا 12

----------

*majid75t*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*ramintkh*

----------


## majid75t

> سلام به کد فنی رگلاتور اگر دقت کنید آخرش 3.3 داره این نشون دهنده ولتاژ خروجی این قطعه هست شما همیشه قبل از اینکه کاری بکنید ابتدا خوب و با دقت برد رو نگاه کنید و بررسی کنید خیلی وقتهاست که دستگاه توسط یه تعمیرکار دیگه دستکاری میشه و یکسری قطعات جابجا می کنند یا قطعه اشتباهی می گذارند ، اگر دستکاری شده باشه به راحتی قابل تشخیص هست اگر در اون قسمت رگلاتور مکانش ، دستکاری نشده بود نشون میده ولتاژ آن محل درست هست و باید 3.3 بدهد اگر نتواند این ولتاژ را خارج کند مشکل میشه از رگلاتور یا مسیرهای ورودی یا خرجی که باید چک بشه
> 
> شما ابتدا بی زحمت رگلاتور اگر دارید بزارید حتما باید رگلاتور 3.3 باشه و حتما هم باید آی سی وای فای رو از مدار جدا کنید تا اختلال در روند کار برد نداشته باشه و سپس ولتاژگیری کنید ببینید 3.3 می دهد یا نه 
> 
> آی سی رگلاتور ها رو اینجوری میشه تشخیص داد مثلا
> 
> اکثر این پکیج آی سی ها 1117 رو دارند اما زیرش در گوشه ش 5 یا 3.3 یا 2.5 یا 1.8 یا 1.2 رو می زنه یا ADJ بعضی ها هم اون نقطه بین اعداد ولتاژ رو نمی گذارن که میشه 5 یا 33 یا 25 یا 18 یا 12



ممنون از شما 

بنده هم همون 3.3 رو گذاشتم که البته بعد از قرار دادن ای سی وای فای اشباها

الان ای سی وای فای رو جدا کردم 1117 3.3 جدید رو میزارم ولتاز اگه درست بود ای سی وای فای رو قرار بدم ؟ ای سی گرونه نشه دوباره بسوزه ؟ 
در ضمن این رو هم بگم ولتاز 1.2 و 3.3 رو فلش رو دقیق دارم 

پاسخ بدین ممنون

----------


## majid75t

1117 رو عوض کردم ولتاز رو درست دارم و داغ نمیکنه ای سی وا فای نصب نیست و رو چراغ پاور و اینترنت گیر کرده فکر نکنم به ای سی وای فای که نصب نیست ربط داشته باشه 
ای وای فای رو نصب کنم ؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## karimjavvy

خیر باید کامل مدار را ولتاژگیری کنید و سپس اگر همه چیز درست بود اقدام کنید به چسباندن آی سی .

----------

*majid75t*

----------


## majid75t

> خیر باید کامل مدار را ولتاژگیری کنید و سپس اگر همه چیز درست بود اقدام کنید به چسباندن آی سی .


ولتاز اصلی ها ؟
3.3
1.2

----------


## karimjavvy

رو عکس مشخص کنید

----------

*majid75t*

----------


## majid75t

> رو عکس مشخص کنید



استاد با اجازه ای سی رو نصب کردم داغ نمیکنه 1117 هم همین طور ولتازها ظاهرا درست 1.2 و 3.3 و 2.4 رو ای سی وای فای بر قراره ولی هنوز رو دو چراغ مونده یه فایل تو سایت بود ای سی فلش رو پروگرام کردم بازم نشد دوچراغ برقراره 

ممنون که وقت میزارید بازم منتظر راهنمایی شما هستم 

کریستال رو نداشتم عوض کنم امکان داره از اون باشه ؟

----------


## karimjavvy

یه عکس از نزدیک با نمای کلی برد بفرستید

----------

*majid75t*

----------


## majid75t

> یه عکس از نزدیک با نمای کلی برد بفرستید


CM201109-14343301.jpg

CM201109-14344602.jpg

----------


## aryamon

سلام بنده اشتباها مدل دیگه اییی رو گفتم  که 5 ولت هست  معذرت اما مشکل کلی همون اضافه ولتاژ هست واینکه الان بایست با یه فایل سالم وتست شده فلاش رو پروگرام کنید

----------

*majid75t*

----------


## karimjavvy

با یک فایل مطمئن تست کنید و حتما از منبع تغذیه استفاده کنید و آمپر رو اعلام کنید .

----------

*majid75t*

----------


## majid75t

> با یک فایل مطمئن تست کنید و حتما از منبع تغذیه استفاده کنید و آمپر رو اعلام کنید .


منبع تغزیه ندارم متاسفانه
با ادابتورهای امپر بالاتر چک کردم که همون طوره 
فایلش اگه پیدا کردم حتما چک میکنم اطلاع میدم


باز هم تشکر از این که وقت گذاشتین  :داغ شدن ایسی 1117 در مودم iplink rt2t2r:

----------


## karimjavvy

انجام وظیفه ست .

----------

*majid75t*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## majid75t

دوستان سلام خسته نباشید

پیرو صحبتهای قبل با کارهایی که انجام شد و مودم رو دو چراغ مونده بود 
از یه دستگاه هم مدل سالم بکاپ گرفتم و انتقال دادم حالا شده تک چراغ پاور راهنمایی بفرمایید ممنون

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## novin_co

سلام.دوست عزیز.وقتی مودم تک چراغ میشه ممکنه سی پی یو آسیب دیده باشه.یه هیت نرم به سی پی یو بدین.

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*ramintkh*

----------

